# Green stuff hanging off my red cherry shrimp ?



## alstare2000

Any idea what it is ?
Can't tell how long it has been like this but I spotted it few days ago.
Swims and eats just like rest of them.


----------



## Atom

If it looks like this http://img.imgur.com/Jcs8jqD.jpg?1 you should quarantine the affected shrimp right away.

Apparently it's a fungus that isn't that well understood at the moment. This poster on another forum seems to have cured it http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=618057&highlight=
and someone in this thread goes into another method http://www.petshrimp.com/discussions/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5264

Good luck though D: I've never seen it and haven't heard too much about it, but it might be contagious so quarantine right away.


----------



## alstare2000

Thank you for pointing me to these threads I searched a bit on google but couldn't find anything, had no clue it was fungus.

I have removed this shrimp right after your post into small quarantine bowl and one extra one that shows small green patch as well.
I'm pretty sure both shrimp I just got past weekend from LFS actually 3 really dark red females. Non of other shrimp have this yet but I'll pay close attention.

I never really heard shrimps getting sick too often so I never quarantine them, should have known better knowing my luck. 

I have kanaplex, neoplex, which says is ok to treat fungal problems, I also have furan 2 and triple sulfa and quick cure as well but I think quick cure I'd really don't want to try. 
I think I will try combo of kanaplex and neoplex and slightly under dose it, unless someone has any other recommendation.


----------



## boomstik

I noticed one shrimp with exact same fungus today, and immediately isolated her. I'm not as concerned about the outcome for this particular specimen, but wondering if the OP (or anyone else) has seen this fungus spread or reoccur. I have probably around 50 RCS in a well-established planted tank, and it isn't feasible to either treat the entire tank or try to catch them all (it's basically impossible). Would hate to lose them though...

(Apologies for thread necromancy - this seemed appropriate!)



alstare2000 said:


> Thank you for pointing me to these threads I searched a bit on google but couldn't find anything, had no clue it was fungus.
> 
> I have removed this shrimp right after your post into small quarantine bowl and one extra one that shows small green patch as well.
> I'm pretty sure both shrimp I just got past weekend from LFS actually 3 really dark red females. Non of other shrimp have this yet but I'll pay close attention.
> 
> I never really heard shrimps getting sick too often so I never quarantine them, should have known better knowing my luck.
> 
> I have kanaplex, neoplex, which says is ok to treat fungal problems, I also have furan 2 and triple sulfa and quick cure as well but I think quick cure I'd really don't want to try.
> I think I will try combo of kanaplex and neoplex and slightly under dose it, unless someone has any other recommendation.


----------



## alstare2000

Had issue with this twice in about 2 years of having red neocaridina.

First I was pretty inexperienced so after buying them from Big Al's as they were amazing fire reds females after couple weeks I noticed 2 out of 5 I purchased had it. Took them out and observed rest of about 30 shrimps and none of them got it.

Second time decided to mix in from store and noticed one sick same day, it was removed non of others got it.

You may want to check the ones you added recently to your established colony. But I'd say it doesn't spread that easy.


----------



## jumpsmasher

*Ellobiopsidae*

it is called Ellobiopsidae and is quite common with imported Neocaridina as they are generally in large ponds in asia.

I see it in shipments i get in from time to time. Separating infected shrimps seems to stop it from spreading as it only seems to attach the infected shrimp when they molt.

There no known cure but some people are saying quick cure seems to be working


----------

